# ARGENTINA | Projects & Construction



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Terrazas* | Santa Fe

Location: Av Alem 3200

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 23 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: N/D

Developer: Benuzzi S.A, CAM




Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://www.behance.net/gallery/56193867/Terrazas-de-Alem-Benuzzi-CAM


*Update 25/8/2019*



Axis100 said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Palacio Pellegrini* | Santa Fe

Location: Bv. Pellegrini 2400

Status: Finished

Height: GF + 28 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: Martin Saieg

Developer: Benuzzi S.A



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Palacio-Pellegrini/1609580705921026?sk=photos_stream





Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* http://www.palaciopellegrini.com





Axis100 said:


> Santa Fe - Palacio Pellegrini 02
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Fe - Palacio Pellegrini PB





totig-16 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice thread!


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Italia* | Campana

Location: 9 de Julio 858

Status: Finished

Height: GF + 16 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: N/D

Developer: Cadema S.A.



Jaguar said:


>





Jaguar said:


>





Jaguar said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Italia* | Corrientes

Location: Costanera Sur Juan Pablo II 3400

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 34 floors, GF + 25 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: e3 estudio

Developer: AET Desarrollos



martinalagui said:


> Fuente
> 
> 
> 
> ...





martinalagui said:


> *brochure*. También hay planos:


*Update 30/8/2019*



Quilmeño89 said:


> Fuente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre IPLyC Centro* | Posadas

Location: Félix de Azara 1872

Status: Finished

Height: GF + 25 floors

Surface: 12105 m2

Architect: Leandro Rosso

Developer: Solari Bienes Raíces



s3b4s5 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





s3b4s5 said:


> Fuente: E3 Estudio - Facebook





martinalagui said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre IPLyC Costanera* | Posadas

Location: Av. Marconi esq. Costanera

Status: Under construction

Height: GF + 20 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: N/D

Developer: Solari Bienes Raíces



martinalagui said:


> *Fuente:* Solari Bienes Raíces


*Update 28/9/2019*



zapasho said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Mafalda IV* | Rio Cuarto

Location: San Martín esquina María Olguin

Status: Under construction

Height: GF + 24 floors, 100 mts

Surface: N/D

Architect: Est | Arq

Developer: Edificios Mafalda



martinalagui said:


> *Fuente*


*Update 4/10/2019*



martinalagui said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Insignia 360* | Rio Cuarto

Location: Buenos Aires esq. Mendoza

Status: Under construction

Height: GF + 20

Surface: 19.000 m2

Architect: N/D

Developer: Codesur



martinalagui said:


>


*Update 7/9/2019*



martinalagui said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Alma de Agua* | Federacion

Location: Parana y Vta de Obligado

Status: Finished

Height: GF + 3 floors

Surface: 2,908 m2

Architect: Estudio Nussbaum

Developer: PLUS DEVELOP



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente: * https://www.facebook.com/almadeaguafederacion/





Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/almadeaguafederacion/


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Garden Central Towers* | Neuquen

Location: Av Argentina y Dr. Ramón.

Status: Under construction

Height: GF + 30 floors, 110 mts ; GF + 21 floors, 70 mts

Surface: 63.730 m2.

Architect: N/D

Developer: ASPA Patagonia.



Quilmeño89 said:


> *Fuente*
> 
> *Tamaño original (1920x838)*





Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente 1:* https://www.facebook.com/aspa.desarrollos.patagonia
> *Fuente 2:* http://www.gtrneuquen.com.ar/
> *Fuente 3:* http://es.slideshare.net/AspaDesarrollos/presentacin-gtr-38049877


*Update 8/7/2019*



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/aspa.desar...421544288130/1518451621618442/?type=3&theater


*Update 7/10/2019*



Hueney said:


> Foto 5-10-19 08 55 52 by Hueney, en Flickr
> 
> Foto 5-10-19 09 00 13 by Hueney, en Flickr
> 
> Foto 5-10-19 08 57 11 by Hueney, en Flickr


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Natalini* | Resistencia

Location: Av. Rivadavia esq. Formosa

Status: Under construction

Height: GF + 26 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: estudio MARQ

Developer: N/D



martinalagui said:


> *Estudio MARQ* (Facebook)


*Update 12/10/2019*



martinalagui said:


> *Estudio MARQ* (Facebook)


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Harmony* | Resistencia

Location: Formosa 251

Status: Finished

Height: GF + 26 floors, 90 mts

Surface: N/D

Architect: Martin Bodas, Rodolfo Miani, Alex Anger, Francisco Lopez Bustos, Ernesto Diz

Developer: Amarilla



MOTOROLAW230 said:


> |
> 
> 
> 
> ...





egm_ar said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Hospital Municipal* | San Luis

Location: Intersección de AV. Eva Perón y Ruta 7

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 3 floors

Surface: 54.271 m²

Architect: N/D

Developer: San Luis goverment



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* http://www.obraspublicas.sanluis.gov.ar/index.php/hospitalsanluis/





LASTKA said:


>


*Update 13/10/2019*



yayomaso said:


> Fuente


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Juan XXIII* | Rio Cuarto

Location: San Juan 300

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 21 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: N/D

Developer: Edificios Mafalda



martinalagui said:


> Fuente





martinalagui said:


> Facebook: Gutierrez Inmobiliaria





martinalagui said:


> En la *fuente*


*Update 15/10/2019*



martinalagui said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Amarras Center* | Santa Fe

Location: Dique II

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 27 floors x 4

Surface: N/D

Architect: Dujovne Hirsch

Developer: N/D



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* http://www.orcuinmobiliaria.com.ar/uploads/emprendimientos/2016-05-13-151448amarras_Banner_web.jpg





Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente: *https://www.facebook.com/DUA-Arquitectos-1374358022796678/photos


*Update 27/10/2019*



Axis100 said:


> Santa Fe - 2019 Puerto 02
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Selecta (Celestino XVII)* | Santa Fe

Location: Bv. Galvez y San Luis

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 19 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: N/D

Developer: Verdicchi - Oghietto



Daireon said:


>


*Update 27/10/2019*



Axis100 said:


> Santa Fe - Torre Selecta


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

This sub-forum is about *City/Metro* compliations.

This "Argentina" thread makes no sense and the content curation is poor with random selection of totally normal-boring residential buildings.

Re-name it Santa Fe - Projects & Constructions maybe and erase the other cities' posts.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

it has sense becuase there are lot of threads of countries


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> it has sense becuase there are lot of threads of countries



Thanks palmesano :nuts::nuts::cheers:


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Leloir* | Mendoza

Location: Av. Mariano Moreno 500

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 19 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: Arq. Gisela Scerbo

Developer: Grupo Cioffi



pndichi said:


>


*Update 28/10/2019*



JotaPe said:


> 20191028_120631 by j13d1908 Jota, en Flickr
> 
> 20191028_120952 by j13d1908 Jota, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torres del Marques* | Godoy Cruz

Location: Pedro J. Godoy 1191

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 16 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: N/D

Developer: Kristich Desarrollos Inmobiliarios



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* http://www.kristichdesarrollos.com.ar/frontend/web/index.php/desarrollo/view?id=38





maximza92 said:


> http://www.kristichdesarrollos.com.ar/frontend/web/index.php/desarrollo/view?id=38


*Update 28/10/2019*



JotaPe said:


> 20191028_121221 by j13d1908 Jota, en Flickr
> 
> 20191028_121243 by j13d1908 Jota, en Flickr


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Globant Iconic Building* | Tandil

Location: Pintos, entre Av Santamarina y Gral. Paz

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 7 floors

Surface: 5400m2

Architect: Marantz Arquitectura + Alric Galindez Arquitectos

Developer: N/D



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/ALRIC-GALINDEZ-ARQUITECTOS-108229645052/


*Update 6/11/2019*



Mayo65 said:


> *COLOCAN LA PIEDRA FUNDAMENTAL DEL EDIFICIO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

